
First Round Capital Holiday Video 2013 - jkopelman
http://holiday2013.firstround.com/
======
kiskis
Oh, I would love to see a michaelochurch comment on a VC video :)

------
infinitone
It was amusing in the beginning... not sure if it is still.

------
jonursenbach
Why are these still a thing?

